# Copyright protection Premier HD



## Christof60 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey all!
I have been saving some TV programs on my computer. Great part of TiVo units.
But my wife wanted me to take my "Lonsome Dove" 4 part recording and save it to PC. It is greyed out and says "copy protection. Really? A very old, played on regular TV recording is copy protected, yet all my movies from Encore aren't (so far). This seems crazy to me, and from searching, seems there is no "Hack" available for series 4> TiVo units, and for the 3's, it's very complicated. Would renaming the file .ISO and then using AnyDVD to override the protection (that's what anyDVD does).
Very sad when you can't record and USE old movies and shows that are ancient by today's Media standards..
You could do it with good old VHS.

Any suggestions/opinions very appreciated.


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

I played with kttmg instead of using TiVo desktop this morning. 

I do remember once upon a time I was able to save movies using this software to my PC. We're they all copy protected or not; I don't remember. But they must have been. Cause even with this software I can't do so much as even select a "copy protected" show to be transferred. 

If we can get that done.....then there is this.....

You bring up a good idea about the ISO file name.

I could use DVD shrink to not only rip the encryption but drop the file size down without losing any noticeable quality to the eye. 

I could give that a try but it's so much to do. Remove the TiVo extension to mpeg then make to ISO the. Decrypt it and do whatever from there. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

radtechy said:


> I played with kttmg instead of using TiVo desktop this morning.


Network copy prohibition is enforced on the TiVo box. No software on the PC end can get around that.



> _You bring up a good idea about the ISO file name._


No. The TiVo doesn't use the same encryption system as DVDs, or even store its recordings in a comparable way. There's no "file" to rename.


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

That crushed all those hopes


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

radtechy said:


> That crushed all those hopes


Glad I could help. :up:


----------



## Christof60 (Nov 11, 2012)

Man, are you nuts or what?? Lord...
This "Sippjoittee" jackass keeps posting ten paragraph rubbish that doesn't even make sense. Reported once, post gon, but now either posting again or signed up again...
Ban his IP!!


----------

